# How long does it take Direct TV to refund your money?



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I cancelled Direct TV service on Sept. 20. This was only about a week after my billing period started so my credit card was billed for a full month of service. Direct TV owes me $100.67. I was told by them that it takes 6-8 weeks to process the check. It is now over two months and I still don't have the money I'm owed.
If you've cancelled, how long did it take to get any money owed you?


----------



## michaelp95 (Nov 20, 2003)

Why not contact the credit card company and file a complaint with them against Directv, let the CC fight the battle for you.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I'm not sure the credit card company can do anything since I already paid the bill in full. If I withheld payment in the amount Direct TV owed me it would be a different story. 
I know that people here have quit Direct TV. I'm surprised that so far nobody said how long it took to get back any overpayment.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I don't understand why they could not simply credit back to your CC. Did you ask if that is an option?

Authorizing and cutting checks from a big company can be an involved process.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Doesn't matter if you already paid. You have 60 days from the date of your CC bill that has the charge to dispute the charge. If you aready paid it you'd have a credit balance on your card you can spend elsewhere.


jamesbobo said:


> I'm not sure the credit card company can do anything since I already paid the bill in full. If I withheld payment in the amount Direct TV owed me it would be a different story.
> I know that people here have quit Direct TV. I'm surprised that so far nobody said how long it took to get back any overpayment.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

My check is in the mail. It was mailed 12/6. I should get it Monday.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

That seems like a long time. I canceled Thanksgiving Day and my check was mailed last week...


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Congratulations! Nice to get that monkey off your back ! You going OTA only or to a better provider?


----------



## vogon13 (Jun 1, 2005)

I am eagerly awaiting my next D* bill and bank statement. I was overcharged just under $600 for an HR20 and 5LNB dish upgrade. Called it to D* attention a few weeks ago and they owned up to the error immediately. It also looks like I was lucky and did not bounce any checks to anyone. 

Might drop the direct withdrawal option if they are not prompt about the refund. Other than that, for such a big snafu, it was (so far) pretty easy to fix.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I canceled in June and just received a check for $1.97 on Dec. 20. Six months, sure that seems about right and fair to consumers..... I'm sure D* wouldn't mind if I took six months to pay my monthly bill


----------



## wallyj (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a cancelled order, but was charged anyway and told I would be refunded in a month or possibly 2.
After 3 months I emailed, was replied and apologized to, and refunded within a day.


----------



## Malkavian99 (Nov 7, 2014)

Here is my story with Directv refund. 

Cancelled service and on October 16, 2014, was issued a refund check for $121.12. I was told 10 days to receive the payment. For some unknown reason then check was returned to Directv. We think it was our mailman. Our normal mailman was on vacation and the replacement really didn't want to deliver mail and we didn't get any for about 3-4 days. Our neighbors found their mail in their yard.

Since I had not heard anything from Directv I decided to call on November 3, 2014, and ask where the check was. They stated it had been returned and were waiting on me to call. They don't initiate a call when a check is returned. Oh course they wouldn't, they're getting interest off my money. So I asked them to reissue the payment.

On November 6, 2014, I received and email that my refund has been processed on November 5, 2014, and I will now be receiving a prepaid Visa card with the $121.12 on it. I called and asked why a Visa card? They stated that was there policy when a check is returned. This was news to me and was not stated on the call. I asked for a check and they couldn't do that since my refund had already been processed. I asked how in the world do you expect me to get $121.12 off the card? She told me I could withdraw it. Anyone know how to get 1.12 out of an ATM?

Directv customer service hungup on me when I asked to speak to a supervisor stating this was the end of the line. I called back and still got no where. I called the issuer of the VISA card, they had not received the information yet. They did state that once the card is received I could call and have it cancelled and they would issue me a check. We will see what happens.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

What I do is use these cards as partial or full payment for an Amazon gift card. You can also ask a merchant to ring up a partial charge for a purchase and put the rest on a second card. Some online merchants allow you to split payments.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I got a card with an odd amount on it & took it inside to a bank teller to get her to deposit the whole amount into my bank account.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

you've played nicely and followed the rules, but directv has dropped the ball. since you are no longer a customer, you need to act quickly before you disappear down the rabbit hole forever.

once traditional methods fail, it's time for help from executive customer service (aka office of the pres), via eecb (executive email carpet bomb).

you can first try the form through their website:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016​
or try this:


> [email protected] or [email protected]: Ellen Filipiak, Senior Vice President of Customer Relations
> 
> The corporate switchboard is 310-964-5000, ask for office of the president.


good luck!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Why? DirecTV provided the refund - maybe not in a convenient form, but that's not their fault. They sent him a check initially.

There are several ways to close out this prepaid card.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

stevel said:


> Why? DirecTV provided the refund - maybe not in a convenient form, but that's not their fault. They sent him a check initially.


read again, the poster said there was still no card issued. and, if there are fees involved, a card might be unacceptable:


Malkavian99 said:


> Directv customer service hungup on me when I asked to speak to a supervisor stating this was the end of the line. I called back and still got no where. I called the issuer of the VISA card, they had not received the information yet. They did state that once the card is received I could call and have it cancelled and they would issue me a check. We will see what happens.


stevel, i know you are a dtv fanboy, but they drop the ball on refunds constantly, and the post sounded like a request for help. just use the google machine and you'll find plenty of dtv horror stories.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I am not a "DTV fanboy", but I also am not a fan of over-escalation. His post was dated yesterday where he was told a card would be mailed - it's too soon to complain about not receiving it.

I don't doubt there are horror stories - there are for any company out there (cough - Comcast - cough). But this isn't one of them - yet.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

stevel said:


> I am not a "DTV fanboy"...


denial, it's a powerful tool.


> ...I also am not a fan of over-escalation...


once you are no longer a customer of dtv's, have been blocked from speaking to a supervisor, and hung up on by customer service, there's _no such thing_. dtv loses all interest in customer service when you leave. you'd think they'd want you back at some point and continue to be nice, but time and time again they've proven otherwise.

if he doesn't get in front of this, and quickly, he may never see a dime.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My alternatives are DISH and Comcast. Been there with both - DTV has been very good to me for 12 years, which is more than I can say for DISH and Comcast. It sounds as if you had a bad experience, so your enmity is perhaps understandable. There are lots of horror stories about AT&T too, for example, but I've had no trouble with them. If you automatically dismiss any non-negative opinion as being from a "fanboy", you have issues of your own to deal with. How about we let the facts play out here?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

stevel said:


> ...you have issues of your own to deal with...


really, doctor?  my observations of the incestuously postive and defensive postitions you take towards directv does not equal my having issues, it's simply my interpretation of your behaviors.

who knows, i might have knowledge of dtv practices of which you are completely unaware, and that might make me knowledgeable of the situation. but, of course, my scenario would mean you would have to admit someone else knows as much as yourself. 

based on the poster's experiences to date, the issue should be escalated immediately following the instructions in my post. if it turns out those actions were unneeded, no harm will be done, and any extra work can be attributed to dtv employee behavior in this matter.

dtv reps need to realize when they refuse next level support or hang up on customers, there are consequeses. letting upper management know is the only way these issues can be resolved, as action tends to come from the top down.


----------

